# Def Tech BP2002TL Driver upgrade



## Tommy457 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking to upgrade my drivers in my def tech. Looking for suggestions on what drivers you like


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Not recommended. Those drivers are spec'ed for the box they are in, and the internal crossover designed specifically for that combination. 

Playing with the recipe will not make a better dish.


----------

